# Jewemint Lovely Audrey Earrings Review



## fiction_writer (May 30, 2012)

I just received the Lovely Audrey Earrings from Jewelmint and they are gorgeous! Very sparkly and classly looking.

  	Hope you enjoy my review!


----------

